

XRegExp - JavaScript regular expression library - sayemm
http://xregexp.com

======
Groxx
Awesome. If I ever have a use for it, and I'm certain I will, I now know
precisely where I'll go. Anyone know how much slower this thing runs?

edit: nice. I never knew about those regex inconsistencies on browsers... I'll
have to keep an eye out for these now.

------
flitzwald
Sorry, but the only thing more painful to read and edit than pure regular
expression syntax is string-escaped regular expression syntax. I still cringe
when I remember writing this in C and Java.

